# Harvest time!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Glad it didn't rain. I'm not chancing it. More rain could ruin my taters. Looks like Tuesday I'll be digging taters and pulling onions. I usually let my tater tops die before picking. Not this year. 
The onions leaves are turning brown and their ready.
Tuesday their saying high 86 that will work for me. 
I just now dug under a few of my taters and their looking good so out they come.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

I dug up the first batch of taters already, very yummy indeed.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Being way up north here between ya'll and Dick Hanks,my onions are just busting the ground bulbing and looking good. I've never had tops so big, with not a single one bolting.I sure would like to text someone some pictures so they could post them for me.Prettiest onions I've ever grown. I think my Heatmaster tomatoes are going to catch the Celebrity in plant size.Thought I had the Heatmasters timed for the hotter part of the summer.I planted them from seed but bought the Celebrities that were big plants.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> Being way up north here between ya'll and Dick Hanks,my onions are just busting the ground bulbing and looking good. I've never had tops so big, with not a single one bolting.I sure would like to text someone some pictures so they could post them for me.Prettiest onions I've ever grown. I think my Heatmaster tomatoes are going to catch the Celebrity in plant size.Thought I had the Heatmasters timed for the hotter part of the summer.I planted them from seed but bought the Celebrities that were big plants.


That's great. I never had one bolt either and that is unusual for me. 
My tops are all turning brown and its time to pull them. I really want to wait on the taters but I'm worried about a big rain and loosing the crop.
There planted in a spot that holds water. I dug quite a few taters yesterday and they look good. It would be better to leave them for awhile longer but I just hate to loose them.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Rubberback said:


> That's great. I never had one bolt either and that is unusual for me.
> My tops are all turning brown and its time to pull them. I really want to wait on the taters but I'm worried about a big rain and loosing the crop.
> There planted in a spot that holds water. I dug quite a few taters yesterday and they look good. It would be better to leave them for awhile longer but I just hate to loose them.


The stock market aint your gig,is it? Not a risk taker. I know ex-actually what you mean.I got a low spot too,that I tried to ditch for draining,but this year water hasn't been a problem.Last year that spot was where I lost the 1st onions.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

peckerwood said:


> The stock market aint your gig,is it? Not a risk taker. I know ex-actually what you mean.I got a low spot too,that I tried to ditch for draining,but this year water hasn't been a problem.Last year that spot was where I lost the 1st onions.


I am in the stock market. I have had a bad experience when I planted taters there in the past. I might wait. Maybe, I'll just do one row so I know I'll at least get some.
Lark whats your thoughts on this?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

It is flat amazing how fast new potatoes will rot in warm, wet soil. They can disappear seemingly overnight. These cool nights, they should be ok but if those nighttime temps go up and the soil is wet, its danger time.

I've dug about 1/2 of mine and will wait awhile on the rest...the plants are so healthy right now but when they start to fade the other 1/2 will be coming out.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> It is flat amazing how fast new potatoes will rot in warm, wet soil. They can disappear seemingly overnight. These cool nights, they should be ok but if those nighttime temps go up and the soil is wet, its danger time.
> 
> I've dug about 1/2 of mine and will wait awhile on the rest...the plants are so healthy right now but when they start to fade the other 1/2 will be coming out.


Thanks! I think I'll dig at least one row up. I'd like the others to get a tad bigger. I thought I saw another day of rain coming but hopefully it won't be a toad floater.
The garden I have them in will grow stuff well. But its on the downside of a hill and holds water. I did plant them in big high rows though.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Posting These for Peckerwood*

Here ya go Peckerwood.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good looking onions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm wondering if topping your plants will make bigger spuds, dug a few yesterday with lots of runts.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> Good looking onions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Monkey! They just started bulbing. I watered the daylights out of them yesterday afternoon, and woke up to rain this morning. Thanks Shooter for posting my pics.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

peckerwood said:


> Thanks Monkey! They just started bulbing. I watered the daylights out of them yesterday afternoon, and woke up to rain this morning. Thanks Shooter for posting my pics.


Any time.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

2Ws said:


> I'm wondering if topping your plants will make bigger spuds, dug a few yesterday with lots of runts.


I've haven't experienced that 2Ws, in fact, experienced the opposite. When Nature "tops" them with a freeze, the yield is reduced generally proportional to the amount of plant lost.

One contributor to small potatoes, in my experience, is insufficient nutrients in the sub soil planting cavity. I add considerable nutrients to the hole for the cut seeds before planting and never fertilize the tops after that through harvest. Very happy with the size that results.

Good gardening!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Picked a row of taters. They look fantastic. Will pick the other 2 rows manana. 
Got two 5 gallon buckets filled to the top.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Man those are some fine lookin taters


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Man those are some fine lookin taters


Thanks! And thank the lord above. That rain saturday scared me into picking them and I'm glad I did. I just ran out of gas but I'll get the rest out tomorrow.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Might fine lookin .


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

WOW.... Those sized up really nice for having such green tops!

Nice shapes too.....Dang nice lookin Reds!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> WOW.... Those sized up really nice for having such green tops!
> 
> Nice shapes too.....Dang nice lookin Reds!


Its a scary place to grow taters. The small garden is sloping down hill and holds water. Didn't want to chance loosing them and glad I made the right move. 
Their calling for over an inch Saturday and that made my mind up.
Very nice texture to them and great size just what the DR ordered.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rubberback said:


> Its a scary place to grow taters. The small garden is sloping down hill and holds water. Didn't want to chance loosing them and glad I made the right move.
> Their calling for over an inch Saturday and that made my mind up.
> Very nice texture to them and great size just what the DR ordered.


Very nice. I can almost taste those cooked with some green beans and onion!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

monkeyman1 said:


> Very nice. I can almost taste those cooked with some green beans and onion!


I'm thinking mashed right now with fried chicken.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Excellent crop RB!. You will be enjoying those for a good while.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Excellent crop RB!. You will be enjoying those for a good while.


All I can say is thank the lord above.
I'm thinking we got the right amount of water, the dirt was good, and I built big tall rows. I'm thinking if that rain Sat. is over an inch no telling what would happen.
I'm gonna harvest the onions too. I'll be batting 2 for 2. 
Hoping its gonna be the best year ever. Trying to be positive. Maters are showing up on the vines and you know that's good. Those slicer maters are to die for. I bought the ones you suggested so if things go to pot it's on you Lark. LOL!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Big tall rows are very good on potatoes....and hilling up really helps. I'm doing onions today...should finish those tomorrow, then will work on the last 1/2 of the potatoes. Busy time of year in the garden....but it sure is a labor of love.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Big tall rows are very good on potatoes....and hilling up really helps. I'm doing onions today...should finish those tomorrow, then will work on the last 1/2 of the potatoes. Busy time of year in the garden....but it sure is a labor of love.


No doubt! Manana its gonna finally hit 90. I'm gonna pull the onions leave in garden. Then dig the last 2 rows of taters. Post up your harvest.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Rubberback said:


> I'm thinking mashed right now with fried chicken.


Please tell me there will be some fried taters and onions in your future, LOL. I sent Dick a "surprise" pack of fixings for fried taters and onions....so he can appreciate real southern food.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Please tell me there will be some fried taters and onions in your future, LOL. I sent Dick a "surprise" pack of fixings for fried taters and onions....so he can appreciate real southern food.


Your a good man. 
Don't worry I'll cook them taters every way known to mankind. And as far as onions go I think I eat onions at almost every meal. 
But I don't put them on my cereal.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yesterday noon-new-new taters, snap pinto beans, mater slices, yellow squash, onion---all from garden, and venison backstrap from pasture. That, folks, is high-class dining IMO.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

jm423 said:


> Yesterday noon-new-ne
> 
> w taters, snap pinto beans, mater slices, yellow squash, onion---all from garden, and venison backstrap from pasture. That, folks, is high-class dining IMO.





Indeed, it just doesn't get better than that.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's the other 2 rows. You can see here how many taters were from one plant. Definately my best crop.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Outstanding Rubberback.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks MM. I counted 15 taters off of one plant. That is a first for me. Those tubers were popping when I pulled them off the plant. Fantastic yield.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Did you have some white ones mixed in with the reds?

Growing taters is really fun, but harvesting them is even more fun. I haven't met a kid yet that didn't enjoy digging and finding them...and we are all kids at heart.

Well done, RB.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Did you have some white ones mixed in with the reds?
> 
> Growing taters is really fun, but harvesting them is even more fun. I haven't met a kid yet that didn't enjoy digging and finding them...and we are all kids at heart.
> 
> Well done, RB.


Yup! I'd forgot about it. The reds way out perform the whites. I bought a few pounds of white. I told my son to bring the grandboys but it didn't happen.
Still a kid at heart yes sir I'm still playing in the sand box's its just a bigger box's and I have more than one. LOL! That box's I played in for the last 2 days was fun.
Gotta get the onions manana.
Your right about growing taters. Just dig a hole put in some bone meal and waughla. LMAO I'm also gonna add big thick tall rows. If you pull gently you get what I showed in the pic. It was cool.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Dug mine this morning--didn't get that kind of yield (don't think I ever saw the equal, RB), pat on the back to you! But did make pretty good and lots of nice sized ones. Didn't find any that the fire ants had tunneled into, either. At least they are up and away from all that rain we probably won't get this weekend.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Randy..... I just can't believe that many NICE spuds were sitting under GREEN plants. Amazing!

Would it be OK if I started calling you TATERMAN instead of Rubberback?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Calibrating potato yields*

Its a great year for potatoes around here also.

I like to attempt to calibrate my production in terms of pounds of potatoes produced per pounds of seed potatoes. To do that I use a designated bucket of potatoes filled to all it will hold and weigh the potatoes less the bucket weight and then count the total number of buckets. Since I harvest potatoes over about a three week span, I just keep track of the buckets and from that get an approximate, but pretty good, total weight produced and then compare to my past history.

The best I have done ever here has been 10 pounds of produced weight per pound of seed potatoes...and the worst was 5 pounds of produced potatoes per pound of seed potato(before adding sprinkler system).

This year I have harvested 7 buckets @ 26 pounds each so far and several buckets remaining on 20 pounds total of initial seed potatoes planted...easily will break my personal best record. Right now estimating 12 buckets total of production for about 312 pounds of seed potatoes.

Its a hell of a year for the red spuds.

Trying to give as many away as I can to folks who can use them as I can only store about 200 pounds at best.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Rubberback and Meadowlark, you guys are my heroes. Great job on the potatoes.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow, to both of you.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

whistech said:


> Rubberback and Meadowlark, you guys are my heroes. Great job on the potatoes.


Yep. And Dick is the man too. He's gardening in northern Minnesota. He has challenges I've NEVER had to deal with. But hopefully he doesn't have to deal with the level of bugs and disease we live with in warmer/humid climates.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll give Driver an atta boy. His onion harvest was outstanding. Pound an a half onion isn't shabby.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Dick Hanks said:


> Randy..... I just can't believe that many NICE spuds were sitting under GREEN plants. Amazing!
> 
> Would it be OK if I started calling you TATERMAN instead of Rubberback?


 Personally, its been great weather and my dirt was right. I've always heard big plants cause no taters just tops. I proved that theory incorrect.
It was good timing on digging them. But if the weather would be kind and I left them till the tops died I couldn't even fathom how big they would be.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

2Ws said:


> I'm wondering if topping your plants will make bigger spuds, dug a few yesterday with lots of runts.


When I was working, a friend of mine from Winnie would bring me all his big marble size tators and I would fry them whole, super good on the supper plate.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Beautiful taters Robert . I didn't know about bone meal , but do now .


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Someone told me this past weekend their grandparents use to lay the taters in dirt below the porch. It was shaded and they would last all year. Anyone ever tried this technique? I really don't have any room in my sheds to store onions or taters like Lark does so looking for advice or I 'll have to give alot away after the refrigerator bins get full. Haven't had much long term luck keeping either one in the frig for more than a couple months.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Sugars Pop said:


> .... Anyone ever tried this technique? .


That's the first technique I used when I started out years ago. It was pretty much the standard technique in the Ozarks where I grew up...but it didn't work well for me in East Texas, not well at all.

My theory was it failed for me here because of the combination of high humidity and low air circulation under the porch.

If the potatoes are in a part of Texas that enjoys low humidity and has good air circulation, it would work, I believe.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

My grandpa use to store his veggies under his house. It was bricked in with 4 or 5 bricks missing here and there for air circulation. It was a true root cellar. I have one here at my place that I might try. I'll but some hay down and put the taters on the hay and then cover with hay.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

I dug up 3 potato plants yesterday and got a total of 6 big marble size taters. Not looking good for me. I'll dig the rest in a week or two. The tops are still standing and green.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

My grandparents stored potatoes under the house. House was up on blocks and they had very coarse concrete sand spread out under there. We would drag sacks of potatoes under there and lay them out not letting them touch one another. Had potatoes until the threat of freeze came.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Here's the yield off two plants. This was my first year at new place in Bandera and first year growing taters. Only planted 7 reds and two whites and the reds did better than the white taters. Did not use seed taters on the whites, just took a tater out of a bag of organic taters and let it sit in the pantry til it grew eyes. Not sure if that had any effect on yield or not. 

All the root veggies have done well but having a heck of time getting my melons started. Daggum armadillo keeps rooting thru the mounds at night. He's gone if I see him. Uprooted my best bell pepper plant too.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lunkerman, the whites just don't do nearly as well as the reds in Texas for some reason, in my experience. I don't even try to grow whites anymore, myself.

Good to see those beets. We love them, grow them every year, and don't see many other folks grow them. My wife has a killer pickled beet recipe.

Good luck with those danged 'dillos.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks good Lunkerman. I love me some beets. I'll be pulling all my taters on mothers day. Might be pushing it a little but I want them to grow to their full potential. I'm a little over an hour north of Bryan/College Station. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Meadowlark said:


> Lunkerman, the whites just don't do nearly as well as the reds in Texas for some reason, in my experience. I don't even try to grow whites anymore, myself.
> 
> Good to see those beets. We love them, grow them every year, and don't see many other folks grow them. My wife has a killer pickled beet recipe.
> 
> Good luck with those danged 'dillos.


Mind sharing that pickled beet recipe? I've got a big bag of them in the fridge and already bought my mason jars. My mom says they freeze well even the greens, none of those are left tho plus I love pickled beets.

I've read an article on best fruits/vegetables that fight disease, beet greens were #4 on the list. I copied the list and refer to it when buying seeds if I want to try something different in the garden.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Pickled Beets*

Here you go Lunkerman...family held secret, LOL.

2 cups sugar
2 cups white vinegar
1 cup water

Optional spicy items: 
1/2 teaspoon cloves
1/2 teaspoon all spice
1 tablespoon cinnamon

Mix into syrup, bring to a boil, put in cooked beets ( cooked, skinned, and sliced), bring back to a boil and simmer for 10 minutes. Pack in sterilized jars and seal.

We just do without the optional spices because we prefer them that way. Ratio amounts up or down to fit the number/volume of beets you have...kind of a guesstimate. You want each jar to be full of beets covered in the syrup.

By the way, when cooking beets be sure to leave a good two inches of top stem on them...otherwise they will loose their flavor and also be absolutely sure to remove every bit of dirt from them BEFORE cooking.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Thanks Meadowlark. Too late on the stems, I cut them all off when I cooked the greens. I have a small batch in the back garden still growing so I'll keep that in mind next go 'round.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

I just got a TEXAS Care Package in the mail 2 days ago. Lark mailed me a couple of fresh, big 1015 onions and a bunch of newly picked red potatoes. He wanted to be able to compare (taste test) the 1015s with the northern varieties of onions. 

My fresh onions are still 90 to 120 days from pulling , but here is what I'm thinking from what I remember about the fresh onions that I grow:

I don't have an onion that is as versatile as the 1015s. By that I mean; I grow cooking onions and Walla Walla for eating raw on burgers, salads, etc. The "cooking" onions that I grow are both yellow and white varieties. The white are much more pungent. Good for cooking with, but would be too dominate of a flavor to use as fresh. The yellow is a little better at being able to be used for both, but not as good as the 1015. 

The whites and yellows that I grow aren't even sold by a variety name.... just white or yellow "sets". Our "sets" are small bulbs with no tops whatsoever. They were started the previous year, pulled, and stored over winter. In the spring they are sold by the pound or in mesh bags. The Walla Wallas that I grow are sold as "starts". A bundled with a rubber band around them. Usually about 50 to 60 small plants with tops. 

Lark also sent me some small 1015 plants that I think you guys call sets. They are like our "starts" except younger plants, and more tightly grown together. I'm getting a chance to see if I can grow a TEXAS onion this year! Lark.... They have been in the ground for 2 days now and I'll know by early next week if any of them will make it OK.

Fresh dug taters are always a treat. they are so much firmer, and tastier that the stored ones. So good fried with 1015 onion and some sweet and jalapeno peppers.:brew:

Thanks Lark!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

My pleasure Dick. 

I just started using japs with fried new potatoes and they are great. Also for the first time, canned some potatoes with whole peppers in them...hey, you can get jap flavored potato chips, why not?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

*Potatoe Wrap Up*

Finished a record year, for me, potato harvest today. Probably could have gone another week or two but have a long fishing trip coming up and can't risk it.

Final tally:

350 pounds of red potatoes from 20 pounds of seed potatoes....a ratio of 17.5

The largest went about 1 1/2 pounds and many over 1 pound. Canned about 50 pounds (some with peppers) , gave away about 125 pounds and will try to store the rest but we are eating them fast, LOL.

Thankfully, we now have a years supply of great tasting beets, carrots, onions, potatoes, and peppers. Soon will add one year supply of corn, tomatoes, pintos, green beans, okra, and all types of peas.

Thank God from whom all blessings flow.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

What causes little pimples on new potatoes? Dug up a few plants Sunday and noticed about 2-3 had acne?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

White spots/pimples? Those are likely caused by too much water. Potatoes only need a couple of inches a week and more will cause the lenticels (breathing mechanism) to enlarge which are the white spots that can be seen. Harmless to us. 

Other dark scabs are often the result of soil deficiencies...a handful of bone meal in the planting hole with the seed potato will generally prevent that and promote growth.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

I was thinking to much water since I run the sprinkler every two days while I'm gone during the week.
Actually , I followed your advice at planting and did put a couple teaspoons of Bone Meal on each one.


----------

